# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा >  ग़लतफ़हमियां

## popatlal

*मित्रों कुछ स्वास्थ्य संबंधी ग़लतफ़हमियां जो अक्सर हमें हो जातीं है,इस सुत्र मे हम इनही के बारे मे चर्चा करेंगे।*
आप सभी मित्रों के विचार आमंत्रित है।

----------


## popatlal

*(१.) मिर्गी के मरीज़ को बिलबिलाना और तड़पना पड़ता ही है।
* 
सिर्फ़ एक लफ़ज बोलिए,"मिर्गी !" और आपकी आंखों के सामने जो दृश्य उभर आएगा, वह यही होगा : कमरे के फ़र्श पर, या किसी फुटपाथ पर, खुल्लमखुल्ला, मिर्गी काम कोई मरीज़ चित पड़ा ऐंठ रहा है। आंख चढ़ गई हैं, जीभ निकली जा रही है, मुंह का झाग समा नहीं रहा, आदि-इत्यादि। बेशक आम तौर पर जिसे मिर्गी के नाम से पहचाना जाता है, उसमें ऐसा हो जाता है, लेकिन मिर्गी के कुछ स्वरुप ऐसे भी हैं, जिनमें मरीज़ को सरेआम ऐंठते हुए गिरने और बिलबिलाने की मजबूरी नहिं झेलनी पड़ती।
'पेटिट माल' श्रेणी की। मिर्गी में मरीज़ केवल पल-दो-पल के लिए अचानक 'पूरी तरह थम जाता है'। वो यूं कि अपने रोज़मर्रा के दौरान वह अचानक गुम-सा हो जायेगा, आसमान की तरफ़ चकित-सा देखने लगेगा और अपने चेहरे के उड़े हुए रंग को छिपा नहीं पाएगा। एक या दो सेकंड के इस रहस्यमय दौर में उसे कुछ पता नहीं होता, वह कौन है, क्युं है ! मज़ा यह कि अगर आप उसके ऐन सामने मौजूद हैं, तो भी, आप तक को पता नहीं चलेगा कि उस पर मिर्गी का दौरा पड़ा है। सच तो यह है कि छींकते वक्त आप जो एक पल के लिये आंखें मुंदने पर मजबूर हो जाते हैं, उसी एक पल में उस शख़्स का मिर्गी का दौरा शुरू हो सकता है और खत्म भी ! फिर भी अगर आपने उसके दौरे पर ग़ौर कर लिया है, तो आपको हद-से-हद यही लगेगा, 'जाने किन ख़्यालों में खोगया अचानक !', ऐसी मिर्गी के दौरे एक ही दिन में कई बार पड़ सकते हैं या कभी-कभार भी ।
  एक और प्रकार की मिर्गी 'पारशल सीज़र' कहलाती है। उसमें शरीर का केवल आधा हिस्सा प्रभावित होता है। जैसे : कोई एक पैर या एक हाथ, मुंह का किसी एक तरफ़ काम हिस्सा आदि।
  'टेंपोरल लोब सीज़र्स' नामक मिर्गी के साथ मसख़री भी जुड़ी हुई है। वो यूं कि इसका दौरा पड़ने पर मरीज़ तरह-तरह से मुंह बनाने लगेगा, चूमने या चूसने जैसी आवाजे़ं करेगा,अचानक कपड़े उतार देगा या भद्दे इशारे करेगा, और इस पूरे दौरे में उसे पता ही  न होगा, वह क्या कर रहा है। विचित्रता यह भी है की ' टेंपोरल लोब सीज़र्स' का मरीज़, दौरे के दरम्यान भी, भीड़भरी सड़कें पार कर सकता है, किसी भी वाहन से टकराए बिना !
उपर लिखी मिर्गी में, कभी-कभी, किसी अजनबी जगह में पहुंचने पर मरीज़ को अचानक अहसास होता है, 'यह जगह तो मेरी देखी हुई है...' कभी इसका ठिक उल्टा अहसास भी होता है। जो जगह अच्छी तरह देखी-पहचानी है, वहां पहुंचने के साथ मरीज़ को लग सकता है कि अरे, मैं कहां आ गया ! यह जगह तो बिल्कुल अनजानी है !
  मिर्गी का एक रुप ऐसा भी है, जिसमें मरिज़ पर सिर्फ़ भय का दौरा पड़ता है। बिना किसी कारण या आधार के मरीज़ जब डरता है, तब डरता ही चला जाता है। एक और रहस्यमय मिर्गी में मरीज़ को गंध का भ्रम होता है। दौरा पड़ते ही उसे, जाने कैसे, तरह-तरह की गंध आने लगती है।

----------


## popatlal

*(२.)दंत निकलते वक्त बच्चों को दस्त,बुख़ार, जु़काम,और एेंठन होते ही हैं*

सारी दुनिया में, माता-पिता यही मान कर चल रहे हैं कि उनके बौच्चे जब दांत निकालते हैं, तब वे दस्त,बुख़ार,ज़ुकाम और ऐंठन की ग़िरफ़त मे आ ही जाते है़ं। बेशक, ये सभी लक्षण दांत निकाल रहे बच्चों मे देखे जाते हैं।, लेकिन इसका राज़ दांत निकलने में नहीं छिपा। यही है वह बात, जिसे डॉक्टर समझाना चाहते हैं और माता-पिता समझते नहीं हैं। बच्चा मां की कोख से जन्म लेते समय, रोगों का सामना करने की एक भीतरी शक्ति लेकर आता है। जब वह कुछ महिनों का हो जाता है, उसकी यह शक्ति, धीरे-धीरे घट कर, ख़त्म हो जाती है। लगभग इसी वक्त बच्चे के दांत निकलने शुरु होते हैं। एक-एक दांत बाहर आता जाता है और बच्चे को अपने मसूड़ों पर ज्यादा खाज होती जाती है। मुंह में दांत के आने से उसे असुविधा जैसा भी लगता है। खाज और असुविधा से बचने के फेर में बच्चा जो भी चीज़ हाथ में आती है, उठा कर मुंह में डाल लेता है और चबाता है। कपड़े के छोर चबाते या मेज़-कुर्सियों के नुकीले कोनों को चूसते बच्चों की परेशानी वही होती है : खाज और असुविधा। चिज़ों को चूसते-चबाने के फेर में बच्चा तरह-तरह के जीवाणुओं और विषाणुओं के संपर्क में आता है। रोगों से लड़ने की जन्मजात शक्ति तो उसका साथ छोड़ ही चुकी होती है। नतीजा यही कि बच्चा बार-बार बीमार रहने लगता है : दस्त, बुख़ार, ज़ुकाम,ऐंठन आदि से। डॉक्टर जो कहना चाहते हैं।, वो यही है कि दांत निकलने का कोई सीधा संबंध ऊपर लिखे रोगों के साथ नहीं है। अगर माता-पिता अपने बच्चे को कुछ भी अनर्गल चबाने-चूसने से बचाते रहें, तो बच्चा इन रोगों से निश्चित ही दूर रहेगा।

       विश्व में रोज़ न जाने कितने बच्चे केवल इसलिए अपनी जान खो रहे हैं कि जब उन्हें दस्त, बुख़ार, ज़ुकाम या ऐंठन आदि की शिकायत हुई, तब माता-पिता ने यह सोच कर उनका इलाज ही न करवाया कि दांत निकलते वक्त तो ऐसा होता ही है।

----------

